# persönliches eMail-Webend mit eMail-Server



## Pfarrer (11. April 2009)

Hi,
ihr kennt bestimmt Google Mail. Ich selber finde es genial, alle Mailadressen unter einem Dach, massenhaft Speicher, funktioniert super und ist auch noch kostenlos!! Aber da ist ja leider noch Googles Datensammelwut.. 

Jetzt meine Frage: Gibt es ein Projekt das so ein Webmailserver bastelt der wie Google Mail eMails von verschiedenen Providern abholt und in einer Oberfläche anzeigt. Dabei soll der Code aber Open Source sein, sodass jeder seinen eigenen Server laufen lassen könnte -> Google kann nicht sammeln^^

GIbt es sowas? oder was ähnliches?
Wenn nein, was meint ihr zu der Idee?


----------



## zeroize (15. April 2009)

Naja - also das ist keine wirklich neue Idee, tut mir leid .
Jeder der einen eigenen Emailserver betreibt tut dies ja bereits autonom. Emails von anderen Emailaccounts abzuholen kann mit diversen Tools durchgeführt werden (z.B. fetchmail) und ein Webfrontend für den Emailserver wie googlemail gibt es ebenfalls in allen Geschmacksrichtungen (z.B. squriellmail, horde, etc.).
Google ist allerdings GUI-technisch auf sehr hohem Niveau was AJAX und Offlinebetrieb betrifft, da kann bisher noch keine freie Webmaillösung  mithalten.

Also - ich kann deine Idee sehr empfehlen, ich nutze genau diese Zusammenstellung:
Emailserver: dovecot für imap/pop3 und postfix für smtp - natürlich mit SSL/TLS
Webmailfrontend: Squirellmail
Emails von anderen Accounts abholen: fetchmail


----------



## Pfarrer (16. April 2009)

Ja diese Lösungen kenn ich auch. Aber die sind so verdammt aufwendig... Wie hast du das mit dem Server gelöst? Hast du einen V-Server gemietet oder lässt du per DynDNS einen laufen?


----------



## zeroize (21. April 2009)

Ja ich haben einen Server dafür, das ist auch nicht wirklich teuer - man kann ja noch andere schöne Sachen damit machen.
DynDNS kann ich nur von abraten, da viele Emaildienste inzwischen von dynamischen IP-Adressen keine Emails mehr annehmen, um die Spamverbreitung durch Botnetzwerke zu verringern.
Leider kenne ich sonst keine andere Lösung - aber seinen eigenen (v)-Server aufzusetzen bringt Spaß, man erhält viele neue Einblicke und den Betrieb von Internetservern und man lernt ne Menge.
Außerdem kann man ja seine "Dienste" auch für Kumpels und Kollegen anbieten, die sich vielleicht an den Kosten beteiligen können.


----------

